# Reflex SuperSlam or Hoyt Trykon!!!



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

Im thinking of purchasing a new Reflex Superslam or possibly a Hoyt Trykon.... any comments??? Ive never really tried either one of these but ive just read some good reviews about them. I need a bowhunters opinion. Thanks


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

if your going to spend that money, get the hoyt vectrix or a matthews. The vectrix is a little upgrade from the trykon and a switchback is just as nice.

but for the best opinion, go in and shoot these 2 bows, and then shoot the 2 bows that you wanted to go with, it's a lot easier deciding that way then someone telling you what to get.

tator


----------



## hntdux (Dec 29, 2006)

My buddy has a Switchback and loves it!! It's a little pricey but worth the green.


----------

